
GitHub is suffering major downtime again - m45t3r
https://status.github.com/
======
olingern
Funny, I went to their status page before coming here, and it definitely was
"all systems go."

~~~
eriknstr
Here are the most recent few status updates from
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages) as of
this time

> June 05, 2017 21:00 CEST Minor service outage.

> June 05, 2017 21:10 CEST Major service outage.

> June 05, 2017 21:21 CEST GitHub.com is recovering, we are continuing to
> monitor.

> June 05, 2017 21:31 CEST Everything operating normally.

> June 06, 2017 00:00 CEST All systems reporting at 100%

> June 07, 2017 01:19 CEST Major service outage.

Like you said, they went from 100% to major service outage.

